# Stamps, Packaging, Etc.



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 7, 2013)

My friend Susan runs a part time business where she sells stamps, packaging, all sorts of crafty little things that we homemade makers can use. Check out her website, or feel free to contact her, she can send you a catalog. email: [email protected]
website: needstamps.stampinup.net


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you... You can disregard the request in my thread, I hadn't seen this here.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 8, 2013)

oh too funny, I just posted it on your other thread. ha ha.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is what i made with their "Undefined" stamp


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 16, 2013)

Cool! Now stamp and show a soap!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 16, 2013)

Ha ha. this isnt a soap stamp. It would take a more firm peice of rubber than what they provide. This is a packaging stamp. I thought you might interested in that for the packaging of your elephant soaps with the design that your friend provided.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 16, 2013)

Good thing I'm on record (elsewhere) that I know nothing of stamps! I was skeptical it would work, but what do I know!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry to mislead- i have a tendency to think that people know what i am talking about!


----------

